# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  مدافع المريخ فى الستينات جعقر قاقرين

## على الصغير

*توثيق عماد احمد


جعفر حسن حاج الصديق الشهير بــ (جعفر قاقرين) من مواليد مدينة أم درمان في العام 1940 م وتلقى تعليمه حتى المرحلة الثانوية بمدينة أم درمان وعمل بمصلحة المخازن والمهمات بالخرطوم بحري ويعمل حاليا بكلية علوم التقانة بمدينة أم درمان

*

----------


## على الصغير

*بدأ جعفر قاقرين مسيرته الرياضية بفريق رمز السلام برابطة العرضة جنوب وزامل بهذا الفريق كل 
من لاعب الهلال ديم الصغير وحارس مرمى المريخ رفعت نجم الدين وعندما جاء تسجيل فرق الأشبال بالأندية 
اتصل به من نادي الهلال علي أحمد طه وحامد منزول وذلك لكي ينضم لأشبال الهلال واجتاز جعفر قاقرين 
المعاينات بنجاح وضم اختياره وكان معه أحمد دولة وكمال السني لاعبي الهلال في الستينات ورفض جعفر 
قاقرين التوقيع للهلال عندما حان موعد تسجيله لان رغبته كانت في الأساس اللعب لفريق المريخ وبالفعل 
تحققت رغبته لاحقا ووقع في كشوفات المريخ في العام 1961 م
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
زامل جعفر قاقرين خلال لعبه للمريخ عدة أجيال .. جيل برعي ومنصور رمضان وحسن العبد وحمدي خاطر وإبراهيم 
جلك في خواتيمه وجيل كوكبة متوالية الثمانية الذهبية هاشم محمد عثمان والتقر ودقنو وعبد الله عباس 
وود الحسين وماو ماو وابراهومة وماجد وأحمد عبد الله (غانا) وجقدول ورفعت نجم الدين وعبد الرحمن زيدان 
وجيل منتصف الستينات عبد العزيز عبد الله والتجاني محمد علي وجاد الله وكاوندا وبشرى وبشارة وإسماعيل بخيت 
وسليمان عبد القادر وشبر وجاد الله وجيل اوائل السبعينات الفاضل سانتو وكمال عبد الوهاب وصلاح عباس وحمزة 
الطيب وحموري الكبير ومحسن العطا وسانتو الخرطوم
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


المريخ في العام 1961 م

وقوف من اليمين : حسن العبد, بشير كشيب, جقدول, علي بلية, حمدي خاطر, برعي أحمد البشير, إبراهيم جلك, 
خوجلي أبو الجاز.
جلوس من اليمين : دقنو, أبراهومة, ودالحسين, جعفر قاقرين, حبيب شاشاتي, بكري التقر, عبد الله عباس.



*

----------


## على الصغير

*شارك جعفر قاقرين مع زملائه في إنجاز متوالية الثمانية في موسم 1962 م – 1963 م وتمت تلك الانتصارات 
بفضل التعاون بين اللاعبين داخل وخارج الملعب إضافة للروح القتالية والتي كانت سمة مميزة للمريخ 
والفريق الذي كان يحرز هدفا في شباك المريخ ياويله من رفاق جعفر قاقرين الميامين حيث كانوا يكيلون 
له الصاع صاعين بإحراز التعادل في أسرع وقت ثم يذيقونه الهزيمة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*





كوكبة سلسلة متوالية الثمانية الذهبية :

وقوف من أقصى اليمين : هاشم محمد عثمان, ماجد, بكري التقر, دقنو, عبد الله عباس, جعفر قاقرين, برعي أحمد البشير, 
رابح رمضان, جقدول, أبراهومة, ود الحسين
*

----------


## على الصغير

*نتائج متوالية الثمانية الذهبية ..

1/ الجمعة 26 مارس 1962
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
أحرزه إبراهيم جلك

2/ الاحد 8 ابريل 1962
افتتاح إضاءة استاد الخرطوم
المريخ 3 الهلال 1
أهداف المريخ 1 برعي و 2 ماجد و هدف الهلال حبشي

3/ السبت 19 مايو 1962
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
افتتاح استاد الموردة
هدف المريخ أحرزه خوجلي الصغير (خوجلي مصطفى)

4/ الخميس 31 مايو 1962
كأس الدوق هرر
المريخ 2 الهلال صفر
أحرزهم ماجد


5/ الخميس 21 يونيو 1962
الدوري العاصمي
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
أحرزه ماجد

6/ الاحد 9 سبتمبر 1962
المريخ 2 الهلال 1
أحرزهم برعي و ماجد و هدف الهلال حمد النيل
و يفوز المريخ بالدوري العاصمي

7/ الجمعة 28 سبتمبر 1962
المريخ 3 الهلال صفر
أهداف المريخ زيدان هدف و هدفين لماجد
و يفوز المريخ بكأس البلدية

8/ الخميس 12 فبراير 1963
كأس رمضان الذي فاز به المريخ
المريخ 2 الهلال صفر
أهداف المريخ أحرزهم ماجد



*

----------


## على الصغير

*بدأ جعفر قاقرين اللعب على المستوى الدولي في تمهيدي كاس الأمم الأفريقية عام 1963 م وكانت 
أول مباراة له هي مباراة السودان وكينيا وفاز فيها السودان 4/0 وشارك جعفر قاقرين مع الفريق 
الأهلي السوداني الذي نال المركز الثاني في بطولة أمم إفريقيا الرابعة والتي جرت بغانا في 
العام 1963 م ومثل السودان في أكثر من 35 مباراة دولية ولولا إصابته لكان من المشاركين مع 
الفريق الأهلي السوداني الفائز ببطولة أمم إفريقيا السابعة بالخرطوم في العام 1970 م
*

----------


## على الصغير

*



الفريق الأهلي السوداني 1963 م - بطولة أمم إفريقيا الرابعة بغانا :

وقوف من اليمين : سبت دودو, نجم الدين حسن, أمين زكي, ديم الصغير , كوارتي, علي سيد أحمد
جلوس من اليمين : جكسا, كمال عبد الله, جعفر قاقرين, جقدول, سمير صالح



*

----------


## على الصغير

*من المواقف الوطنية والخالدة للكابتن جعفر قاقرين هي سفره مع الفريق الأهلي السوداني في 
نفس يوم وفاة والده حيث سافر لأداء واجبه الوطني ثم عاد لتلقي العزاء في والده
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


بسعادة يلوح لجمهور المريخ بكاس إحدى البطولات.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

جعفر قاقرين كابتن المريخ يصافح كابتن الهلال سبت دودو قبل إحدى مباريات المريخ والهلال. 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*أطلق عليه الأديب وقطب المريخ - حاج حسن عثمان (القبطان) متعه الله بالصحة والعافية لقب 
قاقرين تيمنا برائد الفضاء الروسي (يوري قاقرين). رجل الفضاء الأول وكتب : 
هنالك في السماء يوري قاقرين السوفيتي وهنا في الأرض الحبيب جعفر قاقرين السوداني
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في منتصف الستينات :

وقوف من اليمين : بشرى وهبة, سليمان عبد القادر , عبد الرحمن زيدان, وزة, عبد العزيز عبد الله ,
إسماعيل بخيت, بكري موسى (التقر).
جلوس من اليمين : جعفر قاقرين, ....., حسن (تكتك), السر كاوندا, فتحي أروما, الحلاب.





*

----------


## على الصغير

*كان يشارك جعفر قاقرين بصفة أساسية في خانة الظهير الأيسر وفي كل خطوط الدفاع إذا دعت الحاجة 
لذلك وتميز جعفر قاقرين في لعبه بالتغطية السليمة وحسن التوقع للكرة حيث كان يلعب بعقله قبل 
قدمه وبالحرفنة والسرعة وبواسطة هاتين الميزتين كان يستطيع الحد من خطورة أي مهاجم يلعب أمامه
*

----------


## على الصغير

*



جعفر قاقرين كابتن المريخ يصافح كابتن الهلال ديم الصغير قبل إحدى مباريات المريخ والهلال.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
أصيب جعفر قاقرين بكسر في رجله بواسطة حارس مرمى الهلال محمد عبد الفتاح (زغبير) في إحدى 
مباريات القمة في العام 1972 م ولم يكمل شقيقه الأصغر لاعب الهلال علي قاقرين المباراة حيث 
ذهب معه للمستشفى وكانت تلك الإصابة اللعينة نهاية مشوار جعفر قاقرين الرياضي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير على توثيق مسيرة قاقارين المريخ الاصلي

*

----------


## زول هناك

*من زمان بسرقوا في اسامي المريخاب 
سرقوا اسم الثعلب منالزين الشفيع 
وسرقوا اسم قاقرين من جعفر قاقرين حق السبعينات
بالله كم اسم سرقه الحراميه من المريخ سيد البلد سيد الاسم الحقيقي المسروق ايضا من سيد البلد وزعيمها 
*

----------

